# QLD 12/2 Backcountry Bass (Big report and pic-heavy)



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

M


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah nice work men, great report and ....... beautiful healthy look'n fish to. 8)


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Top report! Loved it! Makes me miss the bass action.
Nice fish alright

Dan


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

awesome scater you just keep loading up that mojo on that yak of yours for me buddy!!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

awesome scater you just keep loading up that mojo on that yak of yours for me buddy!!


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Great report Sam, great pics and a good reward for the effort put in just to get there
Well done


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice Sam. I look forward to my weekend's fishing there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Coupla rough (possibly illegal) tracks, hard portage, secret spots, wilderness and fish - now I can relate to that! 

Great job boys!

Rick


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Great report and photos.Looks like you both had a great day,but saying that you did work hard for it.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Cheers guys! Happy to say that the lure was replaced immediately and without question, which means that I can now name the shop and say a big thanks to Davo's at Noosa. I'll be aralditing the hook in place this time! I think the problem was that the attachment point is designed to swivel, allowing the W hook to either face into or out from the body to control how weedless it is.


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

nice writeup kraut.

This was by far our best day out on the yaks ever. Great driving, great scenery, and great fishing. If it wasn't for the million march flies it would have been perfect!


----------



## Chris001 (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done guys, sounds like a fun trip.

Fished that country last year and it truely is a beautiful part of the world, with not another soul to be seen all trip. Sounds like the fallen timber situation hasn't improved with our kayaks also frequently out of the water to and from the campsite, but that adds to the sense of adventure when exploring such a remote place. Plenty of fish to be had as very few would have ever seen a lure before, although appears from your report they have put on a bit of size since our trip with only a few larger fish turning up. Must get up there again soon. Great report!


----------



## TiNTiN (Nov 30, 2010)

nice pics and vid there mate great work..

cheers TiNTiN


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Chris001 said:


> Well done guys, sounds like a fun trip.
> 
> Fished that country last year and it truely is a beautiful part of the world, with not another soul to be seen all trip. Sounds like the fallen timber situation hasn't improved with our kayaks also frequently out of the water to and from the campsite, but that adds to the sense of adventure when exploring such a remote place. Plenty of fish to be had as very few would have ever seen a lure before, although appears from your report they have put on a bit of size since our trip with only a few larger fish turning up. Must get up there again soon. Great report!


Yep there's fallen trees everywhere but in my opinion that's a good thing. Not only does it limit who goes there but also means that those who do make the effort are likely to be dedicated bassers, and thus more likely to treat the fish properly and release them healthy.


----------

